# Smoking with Pete Johnson



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Met Pete a month or so back at CI. I had the pleasure of sharing lunch with him and smoking my first T110 as well!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool! Always good to have proof that you actually met this guy.


----------

